# Results from the Southern Triple Crown in MBR



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I was checking out the results for MBR class at the last leg a score of 430 with 30 11's was turned in I thought greating shooting then I looked at the score of the 2nd place and it was 411 with I beleive 20 11's. then looked at the rest of the big shoots for IBO and the score of 430 ever shoot in this class. I just wanted to get your feel on what I beleive is cheating.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

maybe some guys are that good ...and it sounds like if they are iam gonna get my butt kicked!!


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Some time the pen is greater then the bow


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

*Ibo*

I shot from the green stake on the same ranges as the MBR shooters. That was a very hard course. Some of the targets were in dark tunnels where it was hard to even see the target. I'm not saying he cheated but if this guy is this good then maybe he should be shooting the pro class. 45 yards max with pins. That's impressive.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

proly not cheating, There were alot of guys thinking an MBR guy last year was cheating, but i never questioned him, turns out he was just a MACHINE i belive he set a new record at the Pro am in the unlimeted class he shot up from the pro stake wiht his pins. Alot of good shooters out there buddy.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Like phatbowman said there are alot of good shooters in MBR. Some days everything just goes right and the 11 ring looks like a garbage can lid rather then a quarter. For me these days are far and few between but it can be done. It is not like this guy shoot the course by him self and turned a 430. He shot in a group so if there is cheeting going on it was the whole group not one shooter.(which I highly doubt) That is incredible shooting and when a score so high comes along people will always question if it is possible because they are not capable of shooting at that level.


----------



## ibochamp (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, I shot a 411 also, matter a fact there were 3 people that shot 411's Eddie had 19 11's and i had 17, in my opinion Eddie won the shoot but who am I to say:zip: I just hope, if there is anything fishy going on i hope someone don't screwed really bad  , alot of rumors are going around from people that have shot with the one in question such as arrows being pulled before they are scored and the scores being yelled to the score keepers ukey: , if this is so they are at fault also, the course was not a bad course but it wasn't a 30 up course !!!!!!! 3 people had the same scores then a 30 up, come on ???? I'll just let my record speak for itself and I sure would like to shoot with the person in question at Bedford, maybe they could teach me something :wink: and by the way this just my opion so please don't judge me on this post


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

*Ibo*

OK guys. I shot the same ranges and at the same time on Sunday as this particular shooter. I was in a group that had already shot one of the ranges that I needed to shoot that day. The IBO officials said for me to try to find someone to shoot the other range with to finish up. The guy who won was shooting in a group with another guy and a boy. When I asked if anyone in that group still needed to shoot the other range, they hesitated and then said "we already have three shooters." If I'm not mistaken, the other man in the group won his class also. This was a very hard shoot. You couldn't see the ground at all. I really struggled with yardage the whole time. I'm still not saying he cheated, but the whole deal was kinda suspicious. I didn't think anything about them not wanting me to shoot with them. I figured they just wanted to get done quicker with just 3 shooters. Then when I saw the score he turned in, it made me wonder.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

i am a believer that the top five in each class should shoot off in front of everyone, we a a group that shoot together and all three shooters are in seperate classes and i'll be [email protected]# they all win there classes we'll this sunday we are shooting with them and if they all win again thats great but if they all have a bad day it isn't going to look good, i am amazed what some people will do for a 3.00 trophy i am a firm believer in peer group shooting.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> proly not cheating, There were alot of guys thinking an MBR guy last year was cheating, but i never questioned him, turns out he was just a MACHINE i belive he set a new record at the Pro am in the unlimeted class he shot up from the pro stake wiht his pins. Alot of good shooters out there buddy.


Jeremy,
I'm friends with the guy you are referring to in that quote.(Matt Bressler)
Maybe the best overall pin shooter consistently in the country.
The PA ASA leg that you mentioned......he wasn't just points up from the pro stakes, he was I believe *18*pts up from the pro stakes. 
LOL The next closest guy was actually points down.
He also set that bow up a day or so before the competition, used his Bowtech Liberty hunting bow because his IBO set-up was just way to fast.
He's giving it a go in the Pro Class this year at the IBO Nationals and he's got the skills.

Not sure of the circumstances of this guy at the Southern Triple Crown and 30 up, but if anyone is suspecting Matt of any wrong doing last year, set your mind at ease. He's an incredible shooter.


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

*???????*

I looked at this score from a logical point of view and I question the score. 

Here are my questions;
40 perfect yardages
40 great shots
30 perfect shots
40 perfect mental concentrations

I have been shooting since 1963 and have known a lot great shooters over the years, but i never knew one of those shooters that could do that. 

I believe this man needs to shoot with his peers at the national triple crown events and if he is that good then everone will know.

This is only my thoughts for whatever it is worth.


----------



## MLL (Jan 4, 2006)

*Cheating*



baylward said:


> I was checking out the results for MBR class at the last leg a score of 430 with 30 11's was turned in I thought greating shooting then I looked at the score of the 2nd place and it was 411 with I beleive 20 11's. then looked at the rest of the big shoots for IBO and the score of 430 ever shoot in this class. I just wanted to get your feel on what I beleive is cheating.


You must be one of those target missing dumbasses that thinks nobody else can shoot a bow that 430 was my score and I will be glad to shoot with your target missing dumbass any time.


----------



## MLL2 (May 7, 2006)

*Cheating*

I would be careful who you call a cheater


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I cannot see if the above remark is a threat or advice.

People are suspicious... no point blank remarks...

Also if you think about that... I do believe that is a world record score for any national shoot in the IBO with fixed pins... 45yd max. 

If he honestly shot the score.. more power to him... if he cheated...then sooner or later... he will be exposed.


----------



## ibochamp (Apr 22, 2004)

Just can't wait till Bedford!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

If it walks like a duck.. talks like a duck...smells like a duck...


It must be a ______________ ?


----------



## archerynuts (Nov 22, 2005)

*So you guys are calling me a cheat?????*

Two years ago while shooting at the second leg of triple crown I was fortunate enough to shoot a 429 with 31 11's and so, since I shot a good score I'm now considered a cheat? Let me tell you guys something I personally know the person you guys have in ? and I can garantee you on a stack of bibles that this man is no cheat!!!!You guys really just need to come to in your mind that, there will alwyas be someone better than yourself out there so don't be to fast to point the finger:flame:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

archerynuts said:


> Two years ago while shooting at the second leg of triple crown I was fortunate enough to shoot a 429 with 31 11's and so, since I shot a good score I'm now considered a cheat? Let me tell you guys something I personally know the person you guys have in ? and I can garantee you on a stack of bibles that this man is no cheat!!!!You guys really just need to come to in your mind that, there will alwyas be someone better than yourself out there so don't be to fast to point the finger:flame:



That is a great score in HC but you need to remeneber that you a 10 yards closer, and the rest of the class was right there with you in score. What I was asking was when 6 guys shoot 411 with many 11's then someone comes that shoot the same course 19 points high you don't that should put up a red flag.


----------



## archerynuts (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hc*

I was shooting hunter class.I shot 9 or so points above everyone else but again you need to maybe shoot with the person someday to see how well they actually are.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I have Shoot with these type of shooters before and they are good and shooting and thay will shoot 10 to 11 pionts but never 30 pionts up. you may want to take a look at all the results from MBR for the last couple of years and you will see that no one has come close to this score.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

If he WAS cheating, wouldn't you think he would post a reasonable score, enough to win, but not one that would cause such attention or suspicion?????
Thats' what I would do.:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

quack quack quack


----------



## ibochamp (Apr 22, 2004)

He should just shoot with some of us past champions and put it to rest, we've all asked him to. If I were in his shoes I would just do it and shut everyone up, this aint the first time this has happened. In 2001 I shot a 400 w/23 x rings form the 50 yd stake when we shot from there, i also won all three legs of the southern triple crown, 2 of the three legs of the national triple crown and the World shoot and I never heard I was cheatin???? Maybe I just didn't hear the rumors though no doubt he,s a good shooter but if I was him I would lay the rumors to rest


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Martin.. no doubt your one of the best pin shooters maybe ever... I have never heard anyone question your ability...


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

When is the IBO gonna learn?

Until they really bust groups by drawing names or institute a shotgun start like ASA, there will always be reasonable suspicion. Funny, I never hear any thing like this about an ASA shoot.


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*If your that good ,just shoot with the man or me!*

I shot the the third leg of the southern,In the M.B.R. class , if he shot that score he has nothing to fear machine or not! It sounds like to me he could make a new friend.I may not be able to make Ind. but I will be in Pa. and if he wants to shoot with me that will be great. I have not judged him or will I.I just told a fib.I would like to say that but I shot the shoot and can not believe a person can walk in and bet last years shooter of the year and this years sothern champ .I have never shot with the southern camp but people I know have,I have shot with the shooter of the year I know how good he is ,my friends have told me how good the southern camp is in them I have no question.If he shoot's in Pa. with me he can answer my question?


----------



## ibochamp (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Yoda, and there has been some cheatin in the ASA before to the tune of score cards being changed before they're turned in, but no one is cheatin till they,re caught, and just cause someone turns in a high score doesn't mean they're cheatin Archerynut, you just need to look at their track record, anyone could practice really hard over the winter and change their average, only time will tell and if someone is that good they would run to shoot with good shooters not from them, now enough has been said about this subject so lets move on to bedford and get over this, maybe the one in question will step up and shoot with us???? subject over.


----------



## Ben6deerhunter (Sep 6, 2004)

I have never met or seen this guy but i will say this at the other 2 shoots mbr shot on the pro ranges which i have found to be alot harder. when you set up a hc range you have to remember that all the youth classes will be shooting it to so there a hair bit easier. last year my class 15-17 had to shoot the pro ranges at rome and there alot harder in my opinion and usually further and i also shot the 3rd leg this year and didnt remember but maybe 4 or 5 over 40 yards the rest were around 35 from the green stake which is a little easier. i shot 380 at wetumpka and then a 383 at rome and at the 3rd leg i shot a 393. i know thats only a 10 pt difference but still i didnt cheat and i would like to say that practice paid off but i think it was slightly easier. now im gonna go put my kevlar on so shoot me down if you have to:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

1ST LEG - MAY 19-21, 2006
Hosted by White River Bowhunters
Bedford, IN
Us Hwy 50 & Us Highway 50 E, BEDFORD, IN 47421 AS TRIPLE CROWN LOCATION THE 4-H FAIRGROUNDS IS LOCATED 3/4 MILES ON WEST 50


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

I will be there...Anyone else???

Lets have a shoot-off!!


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

*Perfect 240 by a 13 year old.*

It's easier to call someone a liar than it is to accept the fact that you just need to get better! Here's one for ya! 13 year old boy shoots a perfect 240 at the 2005 ASA Classic. That is 20 twelves in a row!! True story. Proves that there are some people out there that might be better than you!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Spikers220 said:


> I will be there...Anyone else???
> 
> Lets have a shoot-off!!


Spikers..I'll be there. Would love to toe the line with you. I can't say my arrow will land anywhere near the target, but it'll be fun shooting with you just the same.

Fellas, let's put all the speculation and accusation behind us and prepare for the upcoming National Triple Crown Events. Let's try to focus more on the good things in the sport (like the perfect score shot by a 13 yr old) than the negative stuff. I for one am excited to meet some fellow AT'ers and sling some arrows....who else wants to join Spikers and me for a friendly shooting match??


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I am in just because I know you aren't going to be there friday and I will have 40 in and gone back to Ky before you ever get there:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

1wayin said:


> I am in just because I know you aren't going to be there friday and I will have 40 in and gone back to Ky before you ever get there:wink:


Hmmm....I may have to have the secretary cover for me on Friday...careful what you wish for:wink:


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*240*



Bowtech06 said:


> It's easier to call someone a liar than it is to accept the fact that you just need to get better! Here's one for ya! 13 year old boy shoots a perfect 240 at the 2005 ASA Classic. That is 20 twelves in a row!! True story. Proves that there are some people out there that might be better than you!


that was also on a known yardage shoot.didn't have to guess yardage.still impressive,but a 430 from mbr stake with 30x's,i'm not saying he's a cheater,but he cheated.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

johnny liggett said:


> that was also on a known yardage shoot.didn't have to guess yardage.still impressive,but a 430 from mbr stake with 30x's,i'm not saying he's a cheater,but he cheated.


Actually it was NOT on a known yardage shoot. It was 30 yards max unknown yardage, however, for the record, he shot 37 twelves on 40 targets with 2 eights's and a ten for a 470 total. There were numerous witnesses. There is an article about him in the last issue of Whitetail magazine.


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*known distance*



Northforker said:


> Actually it was NOT on a known yardage shoot. It was 30 yards max unknown yardage, however, for the record, he shot 37 twelves on 40 targets with 2 eights's and a ten for a 470 total. There were numerous witnesses. There is an article about him in the last issue of Whitetail magazine.


the article i read in asa's magazine said he done it on the limb saver,20 target course, which is known distance.still impressive.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not saying there aren't cheaters out there because you have them in every sport. But when you call someone a liar regardless if they are or not, the damage is already done. I used to play paintball with a guy who had been accused of wiping a few times so naturally I doubted his honesty as a player. Got to know him later on down the road and found out that he was probably more honest than most and was literally impossible to hit. Most guys couldn't play on his level so it was easier to call him a cheater. 
I have witnessed some cheating myself and told the guys running the shoot and left it at that. If someone is actually cheating! How far will it get them?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I guess we'll find out at the Triple Crown. Cause if he shoots scores like he shot in FL at the first 2 legs then he'll be peer grouped and if he chooses not to shoot with them then his score will not count. Good luck to all.


----------

